# Got banned from Hot Topic...



## ZXIIIT (Nov 23, 2009)

Song goes,
"Fucking your way to the top with a plastic CUNT everyone lines up"

That one word got us the boot (even though it wasn't said into the mic) management still heard it, yet they allowed us to say every other "bad" word....

We had 2 more songs, but management (off camera) signaled "1 more"




Still, another one on our banned list


----------



## Metalus (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow. Hot Topic = fail 

Maybe u guys werent "scene" enough for them


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 23, 2009)

The C word does tend to cause overeactions.....

...I like your lead singer's cassock


----------



## Auyard (Nov 23, 2009)

Well that's pretty metal dude.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 23, 2009)

seriously? they let you perform knowing what type of outfit your wear & your music but they expect you to sing some "sing-a-long-doo-lala-land" lyrics for 12 yo pre-bubescent girls???

WTF!!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 23, 2009)

I think we just did not fit that "hardcore emo college alternative acoustic" recycled garbage style they carry.


----------



## IDLE (Nov 24, 2009)

What cunts.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 24, 2009)

burn down burn down burn down BURN DOWN HOT TOPIC! anyone that doesn't know what that came from needs to see that episode of south park...i don't know if i've ever laughed so hard it's called "the ungroundable".hot topic is great though it's the one place i know will always have a copy of the nightmare before christmas!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> seriously? they let you perform knowing what type of outfit your wear & your music but they expect you to sing some "sing-a-long-doo-lala-land" lyrics for 12 yo pre-bubescent girls???
> 
> WTF!!!!



Yeah. I think the dildo sticking out of the gas mask should have tipped them off that a couple of F and C bombs were gonna make an appearance.


----------



## vigil785 (Nov 24, 2009)

Isnt Hot Topic owned by American Eagle or one of those yuppie companies anyways?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah. I think the dildo sticking out of the gas mask should have tipped them off that a couple of F and C bombs were gonna make an appearance.


 
Amen my friend!!!!


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 24, 2009)

I always laugh when I see bands playing at Hot Topic, but I'm curious... How do they set up these "concerts"? Did you talk to the manager, or did they contact you?


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 24, 2009)

That sucks that they would ban you. What losers. What can you expect from a store that is owned by the gap, and decks out half of their store in twilight new moon garbage.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude, that sucks that you guys got banned. But fear not, because they're just too pussy to handle your music.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 24, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> I always laugh when I see bands playing at Hot Topic, but I'm curious... How do they set up these "concerts"? Did you talk to the manager, or did they contact you?



Hot Topics, at least in our area, are always looking for bands to either perform or do a meet and greet. We did the latter several months ago, and it was way cooler than I expected. Essentially, we got to sell a whole bunch of merch while I hit on girls who were just old enough, and they came out to some of our shows too


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't even realize hot topics did that... theres like 0 room to move in the hot topic in the mall near me yet alone set up to play a show 

That would be pretty bad ass to metal up the mall though 

and very interesting outfits


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 24, 2009)

"Banned from Hot Topic"



God I hate that place.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm just trying to imagine under what incentives anyone could possibly convince me to even attempt playing a live set of anything in a Hot Topic...

I didn't realize the place was good for anything at all besides being one of the only physical stores (as in, not just internet based) on the planet where I can buy new vinyl records by artists I might actually be interested in. Sure, record stores are all over the place, but they're filled with thousands of used, discarded crap titles from the 60's and 70's.

Anyway, congratulations on the banishment. I probably would have self imposed it before accepting the gig, but that's just me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 24, 2009)

You have quite possibly the most amazing stage outfits ever concieved.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 24, 2009)

Indeed - stage outfits are excellent indeed! 

Speaking of said outfits, I still fail to understand what on Earth they thought you were going to perform. Britney Spears? Miley Cyrus? Emo-core?


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 27, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Indeed - stage outfits are excellent indeed!
> 
> Speaking of said outfits, I still fail to understand what on Earth they thought you were going to perform. Britney Spears? Miley Cyrus? Emo-core?



Well, their lead vocalist wears female clothes, so maybe they got confused?


----------



## Cynic (Nov 29, 2009)

Can you perform at my mom's church?


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 29, 2009)

That's why they're making us perform acoustic there this week ..

We're playing the Hot Topic in Frederick Maryland on Wendsday. Acoustic 
At least our lead singer and Rhythm guitarist wear cloths from there , though our music doesn't fit.. The main reason we're doing it ? Money, and hitting the under 21 demographic , which we hardly ever get to be seen by. Also, we're looking to record our second album and the band coffers need filled. We'll play anywhere we can make a buck at this point.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 29, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> The main reason we're doing it ? Money


Wait a minute... You're saying that Hot Topic actually _pays_ those horrible local bands I always see in there? Or do they just get money from merch sales?


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha, even though Hot Topic's one of the only clothes stores in a mall I will shop at, nice job! Although they do have their fair share of the shitty emo bands, they have some cool t-shirts there. 

But I don't understand why they would have you play there if they didn't know your music well enough first. Anyways, I think you should write a song about this, banned from Hot Topic sounds like a cool song


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 30, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> Wait a minute... You're saying that Hot Topic actually _pays_ those horrible local bands I always see in there? Or do they just get money from merch sales?



Money from merch , which Hot Topic gets no cut of. We figure if we sell a few albums it'll be worthwhile. We usually practice the same night , except we'll be practicing in a mall. With some people maybe? Minus a string. No PA. So yeah , almost kinda, sort of, like a practice. Yeah ... 

Can you tell how excited I am ?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 30, 2009)

To get this gig, we mentioned we sounded like "industrial mixed with 2 singers, guitars and keyboards with no live drummer or bass player" to the managers, and they got extremely excited.

And they obviously had no clue what we were talking about.

So we had our show/practice, under the "Just released Rihanna CD" poster and next to the Twilight shirts and 6 pm sunlight. 

While playing, I could hear my keyboard player's finger's tapping on the keyboard and my pick hitting the strings on my 7, since according to them, we could not be louder than a fart or they would get fined.

They let us set up our merch, but were told to go before we could tell people we had any.

We had another Hot Topic show the month after at a another location, they got word of this show and canceled that too, and strangely enough, the local station, Rock 105.3, mysteriously "lost' our CD too.

Overall it was fun, exposure was great and we needed that under 21 audience, since about 99.9% of the venues here in SD are 21+.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 30, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> To get this gig, we mentioned we sounded like "industrial mixed with 2 singers, guitars and keyboards with no live drummer or bass player" to the managers, and they got extremely excited.
> 
> And they obviously had no clue what we were talking about.
> 
> ...




It doesn't surprise me that Hot Topic doesn't know good music, besides Marilyn Manson.  Though, I think I've seen a few Unearth CDs, there.

At least you guys had fun getting banned. Hahaha.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw a brokencyde cd in hot topic, officially lost all hope. I really thought brokencyde was just a bad joke but NO! there's actually a physical cd of this garbage.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2009)

w/e, mostly scene kids go there anyways


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm gonna have to check you guys out when I move down to SD


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> w/e, mostly scene kids go there anyways


 


I sometimes shop at Hot Topic 

But I have to agree 100%


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was on lunch with my coworkers when one suggested we go to hot topic for the new nirvana release and the other tried to borrow money from the other guy to get the new creed cd in a 10+ line of twilight/new moon fans.... ugh... ultimate  honestly I don't really care what teenagers are into but when I can't leave because of that crap I really just want to shoot things...


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats my friend!!! 
I didn't see the video, but I am very proud of you guys. 
I fucking hate HT. The one at North County Fair sold me A Fire Inside EP back in 98 or 99 that wouldn't play, and then refused to exchange. 

The fact that you pissed off HT makes me smile. 

WTF did they expect from a scary looking band?!?!?!?! Dumbasses.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 2, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> I sometimes shop at Hot Topic
> 
> But I have to agree 100%


----------



## Arminius (Dec 2, 2009)

Your costumes are sweet!


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 3, 2009)

IDLE said:


> What cunts.



Hot topic can hear yoooouuuuuuu!

Good thing that you guys were banned, builds a rep. Even if it is a bad one.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 3, 2009)

We actually played in a Hot Topic last night funny enough. It was fun, but we are basically banned because security kept telling us to turn it down  im sorry, but massive double bass and falsetto vocals just CAN'T be turned down but so much.


*Edit* 
We are also talking about the same place that took down this flyer from their bulletin board:





Because it wasn't appropriate. 

But yet, they can sell very offensive stuff apparently including a leprechaun shitting a rainbow shirt?


----------



## Arminius (Dec 3, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


>



Haha the headstock says beer


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Dec 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> You have quite possibly the most amazing stage outfits ever concieved.



I agree. I think when my band does gigs, we're gonna go with a Guy Fawkes mask thing, like in V for Vendetta.

Anyway, after seeing this thread, getting banned from Hot Topic is one of my new goals as a guitar player and musician. Congrats guys.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys, my friend's band played last friday at the same hot topic, and they are not allowing any kind of electric instruments or metal bands to perform, just unplugged style shows, haha.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 6, 2009)

AbstractAsylum said:


> we're gonna go with a Guy Fawkes mask thing, like in V for Vendetta.



or A for Anonymous


----------



## Ultraworld (Dec 19, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> That's why they're making us perform acoustic there this week ..
> 
> We're playing the Hot Topic in Frederick Maryland on Wendsday. Acoustic
> At least our lead singer and Rhythm guitarist wear cloths from there , though our music doesn't fit.. The main reason we're doing it ? Money, and hitting the under 21 demographic , which we hardly ever get to be seen by. Also, we're looking to record our second album and the band coffers need filled. We'll play anywhere we can make a buck at this point.


 
Get your gas masks & dildos ready


----------

